# Hello from the Dominican Republic!



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

OK. I'm a little lost or a little slow?

I'm trying to post a photo under my name, to the left, and add my horses under that BUT can not find the page to do that. I would think that it would be in my profile/edit section but I don't see it.

Thanks


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sereno!

To get a photo under your name, go to the User CP on the left. Select 'Edit Avatar' to upload a small picture.

To add your horses, go to the 'Horses' section (to the right of User CP) and you should see 'Your Horses' after you click that. Click Your Horses and you should be able to add your horse.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you Endiku. I NEVER would have found it. 

Nice to have a face and my friends around me.


----------

